# Recieved circuit board from Masterbuilt.



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 4, 2019)

Masterbuilt sent me this replacement part to fix my smoker that was running a lot colder than readout.  I have since figured out was air flow problem.  How was this suppose to fix problem?  I thought they where sending a controller.  They also sent me replacement meat TC as it is way off.  Is it worth the effort to replace?


----------



## Jonok (Apr 4, 2019)

If it works now, save the board for when it really does break.  As for the meat thermometer, I have replaced one on 3 occasions, and have yet to have a usably accurate measurement from any of my MESs.  If it were me, i’d clip it off so it no longer gets in the way of the rack and either buy a decent instant-read, or one of the many excellent multi-probes.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 4, 2019)

Maybe try the thermometer, the one I replaced when I replaced controller was dead on.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 4, 2019)

The board just look like a power supply?  It woundn't effect temp readings would it?


----------

